# Pick It Apart The Sequel



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

A little bit of no hub from the house I'm doing in Ocala.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

What exactly is an Ocala? Is it a Cat?


I'm just fuquing with you.:laughing:

It looks very good from where I'm sitting.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, that looks so much better than the work that gets done around here. I'm sure someone will differ on opinion, but its not this guy. 

Why cast?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> What exactly is an Ocala? Is it a Cat?
> 
> 
> I'm just fuquing with you.:laughing:
> ...


This is an Ocala.









its a little tiny city in central Fl. South of Gainesville.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Indie said:


> Wow, that looks so much better than the work that gets done around here. I'm sure someone will differ on opinion, but its not this guy.
> 
> Why cast?


Eliminate sound


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> Eliminate sound


I really appreciate your attention to detail.

Nice job.:thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

In Florida, didn't think anyone in Florida had money for cast, must be a snow bird. 

Looks good, what the 3" trap for in pic 4 or 5?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> In Florida, didn't think anyone in Florida had money for cast, must be a snow bird.
> 
> Looks good, what the 3" trap for in pic 4 or 5?


Oh this guy has the money. He lives here. The trap is for a 36x24 mop sink. In the distance there is another trap thats hard to see but you can see the riser, that's a floor drain for the mechanical room. I just haven't ran the trap primer yet.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Is the brickwork for real, or is it just a veneer/facade?

I've been looking into having the exterior of the Gatehouse redone, but I can't seem to get a consistent price. I'd be fine with a veneer, but everybody is so hungry they bid for the higher dollar materials instead of giving me a realistic bid.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Is the brickwork for real, or is it just a veneer/facade?
> 
> I've been looking into having the exterior of the Gatehouse redone, but I can't seem to get a consistent price. I'd be fine with a veneer, but everybody is so hungry they bid for the higher dollar materials instead of giving me a realistic bid.


It's real. Real soft too. Never seen a brick that was so easy to drill thru for my hose bibbs. You'd think they would be bidding lower to get the job. At times like this


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

That double Ty with the top capped will be a snaking nightmare, if I'm looking at it correctly.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rombo said:


> That double Ty with the top capped will be a snaking nightmare, if I'm looking at it correctly.


You wont be snaking it anyway because its up between the floors about 14 feet up. There is a c/o at the base of the stack


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Unless the stoppage is in between Ty and C.O. I know it's highly unlikely.
I personally would of used a Y 45 and a 90.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rombo said:


> Unless the stoppage is in between Ty and C.O. I know it's highly unlikely.
> I personally would of used a Y 45 and a 90.


You're right. It's very highly unlikely.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Can always get your apprentice to go up the C.O.
Nice work though. Always love when customer has $$ for cast in residential.

I just got inspection today on 5 story building 32 units all mj. All mj, drainage, venting, even the bath traps.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rombo said:


> Unless the stoppage is in between Ty and C.O. I know it's highly unlikely.
> I personally would of used a Y 45 and a 90.


Not to mention if you notice that if I would have used a wye and a 90 it would have been below the ceiling and exposed. And in a 15,200 sq ft house he doesnt want to see a cast iron wye and 90 below his ceiling. You can tell that by the 3" that's running through the trusses is pretty close to the bottom. Plus The other pictures there is another bathroom that is caught on the other side of the cross. And to make the pitch work a wye and 90 wouldnt have worked. But again like you said and I agree,* It's VERY HIGHLY UNLIKELY. VERY*.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rombo said:


> Can always get your apprentice to go up the C.O.
> Nice work though. Always love when customer has $$ for cast in residential.
> 
> I just got inspection today on 5 story building 32 units all mj. All mj, drainage, venting, even the bath traps.


I dont make my helpers do bullsh!t work. Good job. pain in the ass I'm sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

looks like another fine example of your work there bud


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

i love cast iron it looks awesome when installed by someone that knows what they are doing. but on that note the one thing i personally didnt like was the galv strap tape im just not a fan my self and dont u need riser clamps at the base of the floor? and kind of venting system did u implement there it doesnt look like they are off the branch lines maybe a combination system? just curious.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

wait.................they still use that stuff called cast? and for a house? OH Wow! 

Nice work. me being in the land of cheap plastics, I yurne for the taste of dwv copper and cast iron! :laughing:

Nice work, the homeowner will get 50 plus years of quiet leak free drains.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Is the brickwork for real, or is it just a veneer/facade?
> 
> I've been looking into having the exterior of the Gatehouse redone, but I can't seem to get a consistent price. I'd be fine with a veneer, but everybody is so hungry they bid for the higher dollar materials instead of giving me a realistic bid.


Wow Mr. Wshins plumbing must be good in the northwest.:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Wow Mr. Wshins plumbing must be good in the northwest.:yes:


Plumbing is both a hobby and a headache. It's the rental properties that bring in the coin.

I would have retired to the Links years ago if I hadn't been so starry eyed and married above my pay-grade. 

She's 17 years younger than me with a great gig. Scratch that, it's a brilliant gig. 

I'm only hanging on until She tells me it's okay to retire.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Plumbing is both a hobby and a headache. It's the rental properties that bring in the coin.
> 
> I would have retired to the Links years ago if I hadn't been so starry eyed and married above my pay-grade.
> 
> ...


In some parts they consider that jail bait

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I like the cast. But why wouldn't the budget allow copper for water. Cast iron mixed with pex is like ash to mouth, and you never do that.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> wait.................they still use that stuff called cast? and for a house? OH Wow!
> 
> Nice work. me being in the land of cheap plastics, I yurne for the taste of dwv copper and cast iron! :laughing:
> 
> Nice work, the homeowner will get 50 plus years of quiet leak free drains.


Ever since I bid walked a 120 unit condo needing replacement of the parking garage cast iron I've been informing people of the shorter life span of no-hub versus old school hub and spigot.This building appeared to be approx. thirty years old and the N/H was shot.
Hate to see what it's looking like underground.

Clean cast Optimus


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wondering how is that 3" trap vented I don`t see one coming off it ?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Risers clamps at top plates. Look real hard and you can see them. Home owner refused any other water line except pex. Custom homes means customer gets what he wants. There is a vent but the angle of the photo you cant see it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Vent is where the red circle is.


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Horizontal vent below flood level ???


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Pipecommandor said:


> Horizontal vent below flood level ???


Noooooooo. its a 3x2 combo on its back. Out of the back of the combo it catches a another 3" trap that is a f.d. in a mechanical room. This was mentioned in an earlier post. Post #9 to be exact.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I like the cast. But why wouldn't the budget allow copper for water. Cast iron mixed with pex is like ash to mouth, and you never do that.


Only if you really love someone, is the "bank machine" maneuver an accepted practice.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's the problem with pex?

He wants quiet. Pex is quiet.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

that double Tee-Wye(goes into that riser) might make it hard to snake


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Is the brickwork for real, or is it just a veneer/facade?
> 
> I've been looking into having the exterior of the Gatehouse redone, but I can't seem to get a consistent price. I'd be fine with a veneer, but everybody is so hungry they bid for the higher dollar materials instead of giving me a realistic bid.


You have a friggin' GATEHOUSE
I don't even have a garage:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

BigDave said:


> You have a friggin' GATEHOUSE
> I don't even have a garage:laughing::laughing::laughing:


It's basically a mother-in-law apartment above the detached garage that I turned into a recording studio/practice space.

Mrs. Shin's and I both rolled our eyes when the Realtor described it as a 'Gatehouse', but the name stuck.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> that double Tee-Wye(goes into that riser) might make it hard to snake


Ok Once again. That double tee wye is up in the ceiling trusses 14 feet in the air. Its in the trusses. Not below, but in the trusses. That means its below the second floor but, above the first floor ceiling. You wont be snaking anything from that tee wye. Or a cross like most normal people call it. There is a clean out 18" above the base of the stack like code requires. Trusses are 17" deep clear. Now measure a wye and a 90 stacked and see what you have. Then run the line about 27 feet and see if you can make it work. Exactly, you can't. Get off the freaking cross.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> Ok Once again. That double tee wye is up in the ceiling trusses 14 feet in the air. Its in the trusses. Not below, but in the trusses. That means its below the second floor but, above the first floor ceiling. You wont be snaking anything from that tee wye. Or a cross like most normal people call it. There is a clean out 18" above the base of the stack like code requires. Trusses are 17" deep clear. Now measure a wye and a 90 stacked and see what you have. Then run the line about 27 feet and see if you can make it work. Exactly, you can't. Get off the freaking cross.


I have only used cross or double fixture fittings for back to back fixtures.


And you did ask for it to be picked apart.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumb Bob said:


> I have only used cross or double fixture fittings for back to back fixtures.
> 
> 
> And you did ask for it to be picked apart.


I'll tell the home owner that he has to have a 14" chrome clean out cover on his hardwood floor so that blind plug up in the trusses and can accessed. You're right I did ask but I figured other plumbers would use common sense when it comes to height restrictions. Not every house has a basement where it's open from underneath.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Ok Once again. That double tee wye is up in the ceiling trusses 14 feet in the air. Its in the trusses. Not below, but in the trusses. That means its below the second floor but, above the first floor ceiling. You wont be snaking anything from that tee wye. *Or a cross like most normal people call it.* There is a clean out 18" above the base of the stack like code requires. Trusses are 17" deep clear. Now measure a wye and a 90 stacked and see what you have. Then run the line about 27 feet and see if you can make it work. Exactly, you can't. Get off the freaking cross.


 







...like most normal people call it, haha ha...:laughing:

I have found that plumbers from NY, Conn, Mass, etc call a combination a 'T-Wye'.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Ok Once again. That double tee wye is up in the ceiling trusses 14 feet in the air. Its in the trusses. Not below, but in the trusses. That means its below the second floor but, above the first floor ceiling. You wont be snaking anything from that tee wye. Or a cross like most normal people call it. There is a clean out 18" above the base of the stack like code requires. Trusses are 17" deep clear. Now measure a wye and a 90 stacked and see what you have. Then run the line about 27 feet and see if you can make it work. Exactly, you can't. Get off the freaking cross.


You got it wrong what I was getting at. If your putting your snake down another fixture and it hits that double Tee-Wye, it might go straight instead iof going down. Sometimes they find there way to another WC and then crack/flood and your running saying WTF!


----------

